# Kindle store page



## Doron (Oct 7, 2012)

I keep getting the message kindle store page not available, when I search  for a book title or authors name can anyone help.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

When I get those error messages I turn the wifi off and back on.  That usually helps.  If it doesn't shut down your kindle wait a minute and turn it back on.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I had the same problem when I first got my Paperwhite. Like others say, I restarted the device and restarted the wireless connexion, and it helped.


----------

